# Wading with Croaker



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

So - i generally never fish live bait, just arties. Anycase, ive fished with croaker once before and managed a couple fish. What i want to know is do you fish an area differently as you would when fishing with croaker? Do i still look for bait, perhaps a small drop off on incoming, clearer water or do i just toss the croaker in and make him work for the amount of money i paid for him?

I fish West close to bird island and surrounding areas mostly. Do i just wade the flats and keep casting till i find them?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Look for sand pockets amongst a grass flat or an exposed or underwater reef and throw at the edges of it. Best case scenario is find a gut or two (goes from waist to chest or deeper) and work them in it.


----------

